# 2014 Versa TCM problems after battery stolen



## stevenbruner (Jul 18, 2019)

My Wife's Versa had a flat tire and was left by the road overnight and the next morning it had been broken into and an attempt to steal the battery was made. After towing it home and repairing the wiring cut during the attempt, when started it had a check engine light with a code of U0101, corresponding to a loss of communication with TCM module. The Code won't clear. Car makes strange sounds in reverse and won't move forward, everything was just fine before the break in. Any suggestions?


----------



## stevenbruner (Jul 18, 2019)

*Problem solved!*

It turns out that the thieves managed to loosen the latch on the TCM plug in front of the battery, looked OK but after tightening the latch I was able to clear codes and car road tested fine.


----------

